# Peter colorem caeruleum amat.



## peter0095

Hello.

Is the following sentence correct?

_Peter colorem caeruleum amat._ - Peter likes blue color.

Thank you.


----------



## bearded

Hello
I think it's correct, but ''Peter'' is _Petrus_ in Latin.


----------



## peter0095

Thank you for your reply.

With the translation of names, sometimes it is not a good idea. Would you like to call _Johann Wolfgang von Goethe_ like this: _John Wolfgang von Goethe_? Probably not.


----------



## bearded

peter0095 said:


> sometimes it is not a good idea


Well, I told you how it would sound in Latin. If you wish to retain the English/German name unchanged, it's your choice.


----------



## peter0095

Thank you for your answers.


----------



## Scholiast

Saluete amici!

Just in terms of British English idiom, I would suggest 'Peter likes _the _colour blue'.

Perhaps needless to say, I am aware that in common with other Slavic languages, Czech has no definite article.

Σ


----------



## elroy

Scholiast said:


> Just in terms of British English idiom, I would suggest 'Peter likes _the _colour blue'.


Same in American English, just without the “u.”


----------

